# barneys farm blue-cheese



## middieman440 (Apr 22, 2009)

anyone have any info on this strain??? i just got my order in from the attitude,power skunks and free fem skunk.1,,the freebies never germ for me so i dont bother with them i just throw them in the dirt and forget till october,,,but has anyone grown the blue cheese,i smoked it before and the package said 20%thc and cbd 1,3%,,.will be doing these outside just started germing when i got them 2day,the seeds are brownish color...anyone have any info on this strain thanks guys,,,


----------



## Rockster (Apr 22, 2009)

Well I've smoked Big Buddha's Blue Cheese and as far as I'm aware its the very same thing isnt it?

A mate is growing some,I did a few pics today.The outdoor big girl is Blue Cheese that was started under lights and put outside in early spring which confused the plant as you can see as it started to flower but is coming to it's senses now.

The indoor pics are at around 7 weeks plus and the resin has a hint of dead granny,well,a mothball smell that isnt too pleasant.

BB's offering is known to hermie,and 2 out of 7 of my mates did.

Hope this helps,if it's relative?


----------



## middieman440 (Apr 22, 2009)

bb's u mean as big buddah? i got barneys i believe they are the same thing its big buddah cheese x blueberry..how are they with ferts since its got blueberry in it i hear the blueb,is fert sensitve....those u got there look nice...im hoping these finish in september as they say it does,,,anymore info would be good


----------



## Rockster (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah,funny you should mention that as I edited my post to say they did'nt ask for much feed at all but there musta been a glitch in the matrix?

Yes,Big Buddha,I think they've some kind if licensing agreement much like Greenhouse has with the Cheese.


----------



## middieman440 (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah im just gonna grow them as usual and let them tell me how they like it hehe haha,,,,,and with the males im gonna cross the blue cheese with itself and also cross it with purple haze and call it cheezy haze lmao,i just wanna shorten the flowering time with the haze so hopefully this stuff will do the trick,i just gotta figure out how to backcross and cross to get it right...


----------



## SMOK3R (May 1, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> The indoor pics are at around 7 weeks plus and the resin has a hint of dead granny,well,a mothball smell that isnt too pleasant.



Haha... and for some reason I still really want to try it


----------



## Dankerz (May 1, 2009)

BB HAS JUST RELEASED  >  BUBBLECHEESE & CHEESUS fEMS


----------

